# Ryobi Drill Press DP-100



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I just bought this drill press for $40 off craigslist. An older one, maybe 1980's. But the guy had it set at the lowest RPM (540) and i would like it at 2610 RPM. I put it on the right pulley but it's super lose and hits the metal casing when i turn it on. Any ideas of how to fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I just figured it out, it was that little knob in the picture below...loosen it and pull the motor back. But how tight/loose should I have the belt for 2610 RPM? 

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How tight?*

It should be tight enough to avoid slipping, not so tight as to cause a vibration. About 1/2" deflection with mild pressure from your finger.
You'll know when it's right, not a big deal.:smile3:

You will want to change from that highest speed used for drilling smaller holes like 1/2" or so, to a lower speed for Forstner bits in larger sizes like 2" . There is a speed chart online.....


----------



## montero65 (May 30, 2017)

That's good to know. I've always just left mine on the highest speeds no matter what size I was drilling. Going forward, I'll be smarter about it, thanks to this chart. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Mine is similar - I just pull on the motor and tighten the locking screw (no tools or levers). Years ago I got a drilling guide from one of the ww mags and laminated it. Shows speeds for different drill types and hard/soft woods. Probable something like it on-line.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Woodnthings, thanks that really helped me out! And thanks for that chart too. 

I'll probably laminate it and keep it near my drill press like Bargoon said. Thanks


----------

